# Kaytee Apple Sticks?



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

I see them in stores and was wondering if they actually are okay for mice, it says " for hamsters and other small animals".


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Personally just give them some millet or a treat. I don't buy my mice store brought treats apart from seeds and they are 2 and a half. They will be full of artificial colours and flavours probably


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

If the label states "for other small animals" then they should be fine. If in doubt ask the sales person where you bought them. I have the same problem too.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

And also so many foods do contain artificial colours and flavors. But we eat them too. And I certainly wouldnt begrudge my mice a nice bought treat. I couldnt live without my :dance chocolates and sweets. Life woul :clap d be terribly boring without them.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I would easily cope without sweets and chocolate I hate chocolate and sweets


----------

